# For the trance lovers among us.



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you checked this site out? 
http://www.trance.fm/page.htm?http://www.trance.fm/


----------



## aquafocus (Mar 30, 2008)

Never heard of it before but have now bookmarked it. Good find!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

cool, i like sites like this, can plug them into my stereo in the garage. and have tunes on whilst cleaning the car. who remembers gurn.net ?


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

www.di.fm or www.etn.fm also


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

brucie said:


> www.di.fm or www.etn.fm also


Thanks, now bookmarked.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Also, i've been grabbing trance mp3's (legally I might add  ) from a website called Crystal Clouds for the past few years, from DJ's who are as good, if not better than the main stream ones we all hear about.

Celebrating their 6th Birthday with a 6 Day 24Hr trance marathon with over 100 Dj's, worth checking out 

Manuel Le Saux FTW!!


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

any of you lot go to gods kitchen this week end then?,........


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

nice find, 

anyone ever heard of a fella called DJ DOBOY ? was based in NYC if i remember rightly... ace dj and was on di.fm all the time, i've been using di.fm for years!


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah Doboy, got a few of his Trancequility sets from years ago.. don't hear much from him now?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

brucie said:


> Yeah Doboy, got a few of his Trancequility sets from years ago.. don't hear much from him now?


Retired as far as I'm aware, a shame really, was still turning out ace mixes. Di.fm still play his tunes from time to time though:thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

di.fm is a quality site. Any other members registered with them?


----------

